# Pole Dancing Lessons For Toddlers And Up



## MA-Caver (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay... now we've hit a new low in exercise regimes for kids. 
While little kids do need good exercises on a regular basis to help them grow and have good muscular/skeletal development and all that... Pole Dancing is NOT the way to do it. 



> *Taking "Ick" To A New Level: Pole Dancing Classes for Toddlers*
> 
> 
> Yesterday I wrote about makeover salons for toddlers and how I thought they werent so bad as long as theyre frequented with only fun in mind and not because moms think their daughters _should_ look like mini-versions of themselves (or beauty queens) as a matter of course. Now comes word that there actually exist pole dancing classes for kids as young as three. Makes pedicures for 2-year-olds look like childs play, no?
> ...


Of course an instructor is going to tout positive things about their classes.. never mind it just teaches how to be sexy... because I can't for the life of me see how pole dancing can be viewed any-other-way. I mean , C'MON! 
This place needs to be shut down and the idea bagged and burned and the ashes peed upon and then buried and covered with salt and lime. 

Gee, maybe not... I mean if the child becomes a teenager-runaway-drug addict at least she has a skill that will get her through the audition at the local strip club. At least she's working huh? 

<yes, heavy sarcasm placed>


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 27, 2011)

<sarcasm still dripping from above post>


----------



## granfire (Jun 27, 2011)

I am getting burns on my knees looking at the picture.

but....

if the kids (not just girls) are not done up like for pageants (talking about ick factor!) I think twirling around the pole with some decent _safe _technique could be fun.

I mean...put kids in the vicinity of a pole, they will grab onto it, run around it, and attempt to do 'tricks' even if/when they have never been exposed to 'pole dancing' 

but yeah, having a glorified stripper teach kids the ups and downs on a pole....

there is that ick in the back of the mind....
:lol:


----------



## David43515 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry, as long as the kids aren`t being put in thongs and pasties, I don`t see it as being any worse than any other kind of gymnastics or dance. It`s a good physical workout creating strength and teaching balance. I think if it`s done in good taste it`s okay.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 27, 2011)

I do have to agree with one of the comments left by a parent tho':

"If you want your kid to get some excercise do what I do and take them to the park."

I would also like to ask what proof there is that such 'adult' dancing raises self-esteem?  

Further, when did it cross into the realm of respectability?  Not too long ago a couple of beautiful actresses rolled the dice on their careers just portraying such a thing - I don't think that even the, to me astonishingly beautiful and very talented Demi Moore ever recovered her film career after doing "Striptease".  Not that she was 'bad' in it but rather the very subject matter carried 'baggage'.

To be clear, I have no objection to women choosing to make their living at such a thing. Prudish tho' I may be by modern standards, I used to share a house with a couple of young strippers (both graduates) who'd try out their creative ideas for routines with me as an audience.  They could make a lot more money doing that than they could anything else.

But how does that translate into a childs activity?!  Cognitive dissonance for me on that one :faints:.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 28, 2011)

granfire said:


> if the kids (not just girls) are not done up like for pageants (talking about ick factor!) I think twirling around the pole with some decent _safe _technique could be fun.
> 
> :lol:


 
In a way, that would be even more horrifying.


----------



## granfire (Jun 28, 2011)

However, I want to smack the writer of that piece.
If he did indeed speak with the instructor, I am sure he walked in there with a set mind and only looked to find proof for it.
(not to mention his mind is in the gutter...when you look for sexuality, you see it everywhere where little girls don't keep their legs constantly crossed)


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 28, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> I used to share a house with a couple of young strippers (both graduates) who'd try out their creative ideas for routines with me as an audience.


 
That's it??????
You drop that out there and that's it????
No details????
Come on man, what're ya doing????


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2011)

Ken Morgan said:


> That's it??????
> You drop that out there and that's it????
> No details????
> Come on man, what're ya doing????


What the girls taught him... being a tease.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> What the girls (professional dancers) taught him to be ... a tease.





granfire said:


> However, I want to smack the writer of that piece.
> If he did indeed speak with the instructor, I am sure he walked in there with a set mind and only looked to find proof for it.
> (not to mention his mind is in the gutter...when you look for sexuality,  you see it everywhere where little girls don't keep their legs  constantly crossed)



It could be the reporter/writer is a parent themselves and a red flag went up when he heard about it. Most reporters do have training to be objective and non-judgmental when approaching any particular story and a good editor will be likewise when proof reading the piece. 

Still I've been racking my brains trying to find how pole dancing is nothing related to anything sexually... ppfft nope can't see it any other way. Maybe I hung out/worked in too many topless bars myself, to not be able to make the association. 

Either way, there are other and BETTER exercises for young kids and toddlers than hanging, swinging on a pole set to music.


----------



## granfire (Jun 28, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> It could be the reporter/writer is a parent themselves and a red flag went up when he heard about it. Most reporters do have training to be objective and non-judgmental when approaching any particular story and a good editor will be likewise when proof reading the piece.
> 
> Still I've been racking my brains trying to find how pole dancing is nothing related to anything sexually... ppfft nope can't see it any other way. Maybe I hung out/worked in too many topless bars myself, to not be able to make the association.
> 
> Either way, there are other and BETTER exercises for young kids and toddlers than hanging, swinging on a pole set to music.




LOL, yes, I dare say your mind is in the gutter! 

Put kids in the same space with a pole and they will play around with it, see what they can do, hang onto them while running around.

Little girls like pink feather boas, or glittery mirrors, same as some big girls.

but if you think that sliding down a pole with spread legs is icky...well, it's in your mind, because the body moves just in so many ways (and yes, in the end all the ways it moves are aimed in the end to make more babies...)

There are enough 'cute' things they make little girls do (toddlers and tiaras anyone) that do point a girl into that direction, without any benefits.

But the article would have been more helpful if the author would have actually tried to get the story, not just to point and laugh at the silly sleazy stripper...but maybe ask how she got the idea and how her clients respond to it. 
Instead he is making the toddler pedies and makeovers look good, which are IMHO really scary, since they seem to teach the kids that only looks count, besides mothers treating their flesh and blood like dress-up dolls.

Though the clientel could be overlapping...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Ken Morgan said:


> That's it??????
> You drop that out there and that's it????
> No details????
> Come on man, what're ya doing????



:chuckles:

Nothing much to tell beyond that, mate - just the 'bare' facts :lol: {yeah, stripping based pun attack!}.

To be honest, I credit that period of my life with why I grew to have such a relaxed demeanour when it came to pretty girls. 

When you get to the stage of asking the lasses to move over, because you can't see the tele, then you know that either you've lost interest in women or that, through overload, your societal programming with regard to the naked female form has been overwhelmed .

It faded over time of course and there were still always lasses who rendered me into a "babbling buffoon" state {rather than the suave James Bond style I was aiming for }.  Now, thankfully, I am middle-aged and time has re-established that inner-peace .


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 28, 2011)

I do see what *Gran* is saying on this too and intellectually I concur.  

It's just that my straight-laced upbringing still hangs on with some tenacious threads even now and, altho I agree that the girls learning this dancing probably don't see it in a salacious way, it feels 'wrong' to me; in just the same way as the overt and covert sexualisation of children in any fashion does.


----------



## granfire (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, I guess there are those 2 issues.
I am not particularly fond of the idea of kids poledancing (but then I loathe the pageant junk and mani/pedi thing for kids)
More to the point it would not have crossed my mind....

but more importantly I am offended by the poor writing style. I am taking it was mean as editorial/commentary, not a 'news' article. But it's just bad style, just aimed for the wtf factor.

it could have been something good, if he would have (I keep saying he, but I did not check the name of the author) actually approached the matter with an open mind, or at least given the instructor a chance to really explain herself and her program.
But it was just a case of coming to point an laugh...

But I guess the hit count on the article is what makes it worth while...

(can't find the name, but I am guessing it's a chick)


----------

